# Pictures of Skipper and Scooter visiting Australia



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone!!!Skipper and Scooter decided to visit Australia and these pictures were taken during their visit. While my mum was away earlier in the year. Skipper and Scooter decided to make a surprise visit to see Cobold Gourge which is up in North QLD..Skipper and Scooter had the most wonderful time...They are now on there way back to share there holiday photo's with there Mum...

Cobold Gourge. North Queensland.


Oh my It sure is a long way down there to have a swim.


Hey Skip I think we need a raft the water is rushing so fast.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn --

Thank you for posting the wonderful pictures of Skipper and Scooter visiting Australia.

I swear, I can't turn my back on these two for even a minute without them running off on adventures I know nothing about! :laughing1:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn --
> 
> Thank you for posting the wonderful pictures of Skipper and Scooter visiting Australia.
> 
> I swear, I can't turn my back on these two for even a minute without them running off on adventures I know nothing about! :laughing1:*


Now the secret is out.. Our look alike budgies are caught out... Skipper and Scooter put a double in there cages and they went on a secret holiday with out telling there mum about it.. I think there mum will have to keep a close eye on those two... You never know where they will go next... I have a few ideas up my sleeve for next time.... Skipper and Scooter said they have bought there mum back a gift from there Australian holiday hope our mum likes it.....I just love the first photo..Skip the secret is now out we have a credit card to go on a holiday now we can go when we like....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

This is just so cute! Clearly they have lots of fun anywhere--even when mum isn't looking


----------

